# Using Usb On 18*** Batteries



## mbera (21/6/14)

Morning guys woke up with this idea 

A 18650/18350 battery is 3.7v @ between say 900 - 3200 mah 

A cell phone battery in also 3.7v @900 - 3200 mah 

Cell phone charger ratting 5v @ 0.5 - 2A 
(Depending on make)

So if I take a 5v@1A USB charger
( Samsung) and connect in to a battery 18650 holder and plug it in it should charge it 

I wanna connect 2 battery holders in parallel to a USB charger

And advice or tips or will I damage the batteries or the charger 

Thanks


@johan 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiaan (21/6/14)

I tried it on a normal Battery charger @3.7V and it did not work. Not sure about the USB.


----------



## johan (21/6/14)

Ok to charge 1 battery but not 2 in parallel - you will need a balancing circuit to charge more than 1 battery.

Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Xhale (21/6/14)

most likely the thing you call a 5v1amp charger is not a charger, just a power pack (like the iphone charger, ipad charger and so on, they just provide 5v at 1amp or 5v at 2amp and so on)

mobile phones and so on have the charge circuitry on the phone motherboard.

So if you do what you want to do, it will charge, and carry on charging until it vents, as there is no cleverness built into these (colloquillay called) "chargers" to detect when to stop charging
Please dont do this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## mbera (21/6/14)

Thanks 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------

